# Carter Center Announces Only 22 People had Guinea Worm Disease in 2015



## Disir (Jan 8, 2016)

Only 22 cases of Guinea worm disease were reported worldwide in 2015, an 83 percent reduction from the 126 cases reported in 2014, the greatest single percentage reduction in human cases in the history of the global campaign. These provisional numbers are reported by the ministries of health in remaining endemic countries and compiled by The Carter Center. When the Center began leading the international campaign to eradicate the parasitic disease in 1986, there were an estimated 3.5 million Guinea worm cases occurring annually in Africa and Asia.

"As we get closer to zero, each case takes on increasing importance. Full surveillance must continue in the few remaining endemic nations and neighboring countries until no cases remain to ensure the disease does not return," said former U.S. President Jimmy Carter. "The Carter Center and our partners are committed to seeing that this horrible parasitic disease never afflicts future generations."

As of the end of 2015, there were only 20 endemic Guinea worm villages in four countries — all in Africa, compared to 23,735 villages in 21 countries across two continents in 1991. The 22 indigenous Guinea worm cases were reported in isolated areas of Chad (9), Ethiopia (3), Mali (5), and South Sudan (5).
Carter Center Announces Only 22 People had Guinea Worm Disease in 2015

That could be the second eradicated disease.


----------



## waltky (Feb 4, 2016)

Grinnin' Jimmy hopes guinea worm gonna be eradicated in Africa...

*Jimmy Carter Hopeful for Guinea Worm Eradication in Africa*
_ February 03, 2016 — Former US President Jimmy Carter says that Guinea worm disease may soon be eradicated, which would be the most exciting accomplishment of his career, although progress is hampered by ongoing conflict in Mali and South Sudan._


> Carter has led a campaign since 1986 through his foundation, the Carter Center, to rid the world of the once-widespread disease. With only 22 cases worldwide last year, they may now be on the cusp of wiping it out forever.  "It'd be the most exciting and gratifying accomplishment of my life," the 91-year-old Nobel Peace Prize winner told The Associated Press on Tuesday. Carter spoke on a call to South Sudan from London, where the former president is visiting. Carter was to address the House of Lords Wednesday to speak about the campaign against the Guinea worm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Higher Temperatures Make Zika Mosquito Spread Disease More*
_ February 03, 2016 | WASHINGTON — The mosquito behind the Zika virus seems to operate like a heat-driven missile of disease. The hotter it gets, the better the mosquito that carries Zika virus is at transmitting its buffet of dangerous illnesses, scientists say._


> Although it is too early to say for this outbreak, past outbreaks of similar diseases involved more than just biology. In the past, weather has played a key role, as have economics, human travel, air conditioning and mosquito control. Even El Nino sneaks into the game. Scientists say you can't just blame one thing for an outbreak and caution it is too early to link this one to climate change or any single weather event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 3, 2016)

Guinea worm cases decline...




*Wars and Dogs Complicate WHO's Bid to Kill Off Guinea Worm*
_November 02, 2016 — The World Health Organization's battle to eradicate Guinea worm is being hampered by conflict and infections in dogs but cases have fallen to just 17 so far in 2016, the doctor leading the fight told Reuters on Wednesday._


> The debilitating parasite afflicted 3.5 million people 30 years ago, but is now endemic in only four countries: South Sudan, Chad, Ethiopia and Mali.  "Globally, we have never been so close to Guinea worm eradication as now," Dieudonne Sankara said. "It will be a colossal achievement."  Victory over the worm, which grows up to a meter long before emerging through the skin and which lays its eggs in water, has been repeatedly delayed. But Mali has had no cases this year, while South Sudan has had five, Ethiopia two and Chad 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

